# My Pride and Joy..Singing Pumpkins



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm so proud of how these turned out.






I'm going to do some more songs before Halloween but I have to get some other stuff done first.

What I am really excited about is that my friend azdude hooked me up with these tiny little PC boards that let you control the LED 'eyes' using the servo controller that work the same way the servo motors do. He just launched his website and is selling them at www.pimpmyprop.com.

I'm getting two more sets of eyes for each of my 3 axis skulls. I might get the multicolored eyes to make things interesting.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are GREAT! I can see why you're proud of them. You know, if that's all you had on Halloween night, it would still rock. So creative! Great job!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Wow Dionicia! That's awesome, those guys are sure to be hit on Halloween, Halloween!


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

That is really good!! Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love these guys! This is on the list of "one of the things I really want to do some day"


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Outstanding! You should be proud....looks great.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Very cool! I like it.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

These are great. They are on my "someday" list.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Stellar!! you have every right to be proud, they look fantastic. How did you get the mouths to move like that? Would love to see a how to for these guys and see how they are made. They are sure to get alot of attention for years to come.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love um !!!!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are completely cool. Great Job.


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

those are great!!! how about a how to?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I have more information about how I made them on this thread http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16464.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The pumpkins are great. Thanks for the links too. I really need to learn how to work with servos and controllers, etc.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, those really are great! Nice work!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

These are great!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

These guys are pretty cool! Nice work!


----------

